# E-bikes to demo @ Sea Otter



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

I'll be at Sea Otter Friday afternoon and Saturday

Which E-bikes should I demo with the following priorities?
- Small size and Standover
- 150-160mm travel FS
- $5k budget
- primary bike for wife
- 2nd-ary lazy day, multiloop ripper for me :-D

I have the following on my list:
- 2019 Levo
- Fezzari Wire Peak
- Commencal Meta Power
- Giant Trance E+
- Scott Genius eRide

Not even sure if all these vendors will be there or have demos available?

Any ones I missed - or should prioritize?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

If it’s available to demo....YT Decoy


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Norco and Rocky Mountain gotta be at the top of the list.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Norco and Rocky Mountain gotta be at the top of the list.


YT is kinda on list - sweet bike - but not sure I want to deal with their customer service for support down the road.

Rocky and Norco (didn't know had one) both look SUPER RAD. But I'm wary of their dealer network and support here in California. I tried to get a Rocky gravel bike recently, but it was special order only and if I didn't like I would be stuck. At least Fezzari has 30day love it or return it guarantee.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

I wouldn’t worry about those for now. If I was in the market for a new bike...I’ll demo as many as I can and let the ride and my budget decide.

It helps that I do my own wrenching and got buddies that are bike geeks as well. So if there are issues. We’ll get it sorted no prob! The motor and battery? Im sure that’ll get sorted out down the road.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Quick tip about riding Emtb. If it’s your first time. When it gets steep but smooth. Turbo mode and seated spin is great.

But if its steep and technical. Seat dropped and on Eco mode is better. 

DH! Just send it!


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

Note e-bikes are not legal on ANY Fort Ord trails-they are fine around the track only and they have a race for them on track property---I doubt there will be an issue but if there is be forewarned


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Intense Tazer is another great ebike!


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

If nothing else I'd say try as many different motors as possible. You may like Brose better than Shimano or Yamaha more than Bosch so give them all a shot. I will say I don't find Shimano motors come setup for a decent introduction as they seem to have the trail mode set to low assist and boost mode at high assist leading to a very small jump in performance when going from eco to trail and then a very large jump from trail to boost. I run both trail and boost in medium assist on my bike.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

I got mine setup the same way aka Explore mode.

So far with all the motors Ive tested, the Brose is the most silent. While the Yamaha and Shimano got the best power delivery.


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Rocky Altitude Powerplay is the only one I'd personally recommend in Small (with a -2d angleset), mostly for the geo, but I hear it has noise problems with the idler pulley.

Canyon Spectral On and Vitus E-Sommet would second and third, *if* they decide to offer them in the US. I'd encourage upsizing to M and sticking an -2 angleset in 'em.

Barring these options, I'd just settle with throwing money at a SWorks Turbo Levo FSR to get it lightweight and deal with the geo, and caution against trying any double black diamond stuff without going through progression again.

Just judging by geo charts, so take this with a grain of salt. Haven't ridden any of these personally, but I've ridden an emtb with less than stellar geo and would not recommend such to anyone spending this kind of cash.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

I asked Canyon a month or so ago and they told me no plans to bring their eBike state side. I recently bought a Vitus CX/gravel bike online - best bang for the buck anywhere by FAR, but again I don't think they want to deal with importing issues of eBike given they only ship out of the UK. At least Canyon has a US warehouse.


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

I heard most demos are tommorrow.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

smoothmoose said:


> I'll be at Sea Otter Friday afternoon and Saturday
> 
> Which E-bikes should I demo with the following priorities?
> - Small size and Standover
> ...


Not sure they'll be there but if you're around the Fezzari booth Justin(JCWages) from on here has one and may be there and his sig other rides a small Wire Peak.


----------



## Phantomtracer (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a Rocky Mountain Altitude Powerplay and love it!!!!  This thing is awesome!!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Demoed the Wire Peak and Tazer. Good bikes! But my Meta Power is still very similar when it comes to performance. 

The Ebike race track was a fun loop for test runs.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

JMac47 said:


> Not sure they'll be there but if you're around the Fezzari booth Justin(JCWages) from on here has one and may be there and his sig other rides a small Wire Peak.


Hey, I think I met this Justin JC guy. I asked 4000 questions about the ebike and the long travel 29er. I then made off with their large Wire Peak. I then went back to get their long travel 29er only to find people were riding them. I guess the secret was out on the bike quality and price.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Demoed the Wire Peak and Tazer. Good bikes! But my Meta Power is still very similar when it comes to performance.
> 
> The Ebike race track was a fun loop for test runs.


I grabbed the Wire Peak after I rode the Levo. The motors were different, but the handling was remarkably similar. You can whip both around corners quickly.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

ziscwg said:


> I grabbed the Wire Peak after I rode the Levo. The motors were different, but the handling was remarkably similar. You can whip both around corners quickly.


The Wire Peak definitely felt very nimble and gripped well on the sandy corners. While the Tazer's Fox Factory suspension was SUPER flush and plowed thru any lines on the rocky features on the Ebike race track.

The Wire Peak was the better climber though.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

PinoyMTBer said:


> The Wire Peak definitely felt very nimble and gripped well on the sandy corners. While the Tazer's Fox Factory suspension was SUPER flush and plowed thru any lines on the rocky features on the Ebike race track.
> 
> The Wire Peak was the better climber though.


I looked at the Tazer. I shouldn't care, but the looks just seemed "odd" to me. I know the down tube is housing a battery, but it just seems too big and "plasticy" looking. So, I never got on the Tazer. I'm sure some will like it, just not me.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Agreed! That massive downtube is what turns me off too!

Either embrace and flaunt the external battery like the Meta Power, or go fully integrated like the Decoy.


----------

